# June Photo Contest



## Ivyacres

*LJack has picked a fun subject for this month's theme...*.*Traveling Goldens**
**Post a picture of your golden going places.*


*As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!*
* 
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, June 24th. Please, one entry per membership.

**Here's a great example of a Traveling Golden from LJack.*
*
*


----------



## ArchersMom

What a great theme! Here's puppy Teal on her gotcha day. This was on the way to the airport


----------



## jennretz

Puppy Duke on his way to “puppy sitting “.... 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndigoJen

Seamus (our first Golden, gotten as a rescue at age 9) takes his first sail.


----------



## fourlakes

Puppies first road trip: a litter on their way to the vet for checkups and first shots. It was a loud experience!


----------



## my4goldens

Tugg on the left, Tripp on the right at one of our many nosework trials we traveled too. (tearing up a little)


----------



## Brave

Gypsy riding in the car. Strapped into her safety harness. Love her little ears.


----------



## Ivyacres

Brave said:


> Gypsy riding in the car. Strapped into her safety harness. Love her little ears.
> 
> View attachment 802609


I love all the 'curls' around her ears too.


----------



## Hilabeans

Teddy does very well riding in the car, we try to take him to lots of fun places!


----------



## GoldeninCT

This is his favorite way to travel. Never on highways and always on someones lap or next to them if he is in the back. Usually locally too.


----------



## Goldhill

Cricket on the ferry to Orcas Island in Washington. She had a huge smile the entire time, she really had a blast. It was a little windy, can you tell. :wink2:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pammie

Bryley on the lookout for the geese that are out there on the horizon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The pictures of the pups and dogs traveling are fantastic!

This is a great theme thanks to LJack.


----------



## Ivyacres

The traveling Golden pics are adorable!


----------



## swishywagga

Loving all the Travelling Goldens, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar coming home for the first time from YGRR.


----------



## LynnC

Luna as a pup looking out the window (strapped into the seat buckle of course  )


----------



## IndigoJen

Can I make 2 entries? Cricket's ferry pic reminded me of this one of our buddy Bailey Bean's ferry ride on Christmas morning.


----------



## Ivyacres

IndigoJen said:


> Can I make 2 entries? Cricket's ferry pic reminded me of this one of our buddy Bailey Bean's ferry ride on Christmas morning.




This is a great question.
Each member can submit 1 entry which would be the 1st pic posted.
You can share other photos if you'd like to, we love seeing all of them.


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko & Molson on their first boat ride, heading out of Rehobeth, Delaware...


----------



## Sweet Girl

fourlakes said:


> Puppies first road trip: a litter on their way to the vet for checkups and first shots. It was a loud experience!



If I remember correctly... Shala is in one of those crates! My guess is that she is the one on the far left. She was probably the loudest, too!! :smile2:


----------



## swishywagga

Looking forward to seeing more of your travelling goldens!.


----------



## Ivyacres

It's a new week so I'm hoping for lots of new pics of traveling goldens.


----------



## Julie Timmons

Riley camping at the beach this weekend! He loves camping! 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Here is Abby and Penny excited to go camping.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoying all the great pictures...........


----------



## Ivyacres

Love all the pics.


----------



## swishywagga

Let's see all those Travelling Goldens!.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker and Tonka move to TN*

View attachment 803268
Here is a picture of Tucker and Tonka on our ride from Illinois to Tennessee, when we moved here
in October 2016.

Sorry it's turned sideways, have struggled to fix it to no avail!


----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> Let's see all those Travelling Goldens!.


Great entries so far!


----------



## Izziebeth

Mini-hike on the Appalachian Trail, ancient path of many paws.


----------



## Izziebeth

Here’s a second picture, Zoey this weekend on her first road trip ... best traveler ever. (I was so happy and relieved.) The crate is along for her to sleep in at the hotel ... she is harnessed to a seatbelt connector.


----------



## swishywagga

My Barnaby, sadly the last photo I took of him travelling in the car at 15 years old.


----------



## Sweet Girl

This was Shala's first car ride without being in a puppy carrier, and before I got the SUV and crate in the back. We were going to puppy class. She was a dream in the car from day one.


----------



## Ivyacres

There's so many great photos and still lots of time for more entries!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of the traveling pups and dogs....

Hope to see many more.


----------



## Ivyacres

loving all the photos.


----------



## swishywagga

Hope to see lots more "Travelling Goldens"!.


----------



## abh1777

My baby Aspen!


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> My Barnaby, sadly the last photo I took of him travelling in the car at 15 years old.


What a sweet dog... I love his face.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I have hundreds and hundreds of pictures, and I could only find 1 ever taken traveling in a car...... But here was Hogan in doing just that.


----------



## swishywagga

OscarsDad said:


> What a sweet dog... I love his face.


Thank you so very much!


----------



## Deborus12

Dudley with my hubby in the golf cart.... on his way to cleaning up the horse grass paddocks. He loves his work


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dudley's so cute, great picture.


----------



## swishywagga

Such great photos of all The Travelling Goldens, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## Wesleyandme

Wesley loves hanging out the window saying hello


----------



## Ivyacres

Wow, already 20 official entries and we have 2 from newer members with less than 25 posts. Remember, you can get that post count up to 25 before Sunday June 24th and your photo will be included in the voting poll!!


----------



## Neeko13

Oh Dudley!!!! What an awesome Pic!!!!!!:x:x


----------



## Ivyacres

Hope to see more traveling goldens.


----------



## LynnC

These traveling pups are adorable  Hoping to see more.


----------



## swishywagga

Such great photos of all your Travelling Goldens, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## tlvgolden

The moment he realized we were going to the park


----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> Such great photos of all your Travelling Goldens, let's keep them coming!.



Yes, please keep them coming.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

*Here we go!*

Love our boat!


----------



## Ivyacres

Hope to see more traveling goldens


----------



## Ivyacres

Of all the traveling pics I have, this one is the most special to me.
On Honey's gotcha day the only place she's settle down was across my neck. She rode there for the 3 hour ride home and secured her spot as my heart dog!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Ivyacres*-what a great picture!


----------



## Ivyacres

Maybe another photo will be entered into the June Photo Contest today, the theme is Traveling Goldens.


----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> Maybe another photo will be entered into the June Photo Contest today, the theme is Traveling Goldens.


Hope to see more too, they are all such great photos!.


----------



## Ivyacres

It's Wednesday, looking for more traveling golden pics.


----------



## Ivyacres

bumping up


----------



## swishywagga

Show us your Travelling Goldens!


----------



## Ivyacres

Well, the weekend's here, I hope we see more pics of traveling goldens.


This isn't an entry just a silly pic of Honey pretending to go someplace as a teenage mutant golden turtle!


----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> Well, the weekend's here, I hope we see more pics of traveling goldens.
> 
> 
> This isn't an entry just a silly pic of Honey pretending to go someplace as a teenage mutant golden turtle!


That is a wonderful photo! 

Hope to see lots more of your Travelling Goldens. You still have till the 24th June to submit your entry!.


----------



## Ivyacres

Please share your traveling golden pics, we love seeing all of them!


----------



## megthechamp

Nothing like the smell of the Shenandoah National Park!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a great picture, you're pup is sooooo cute.










You may want to get your post count up to 25 so your picture is eligible to be voted on in the contest.

Post away.......


----------



## swishywagga

Hope to see more of your Travelling Goldens!


----------



## Ivyacres

One week left to submit your entry. All of them so far are really good!


----------



## Ivyacres

Ivyacres said:


> One week left to submit your entry. All of them so far are really good!


just a reminder :smile2:


----------



## swishywagga

Planes, Trains or Automobiles, Show Us All Your Travelling Goldens!


----------



## Tpetty09

Westleighs first kayak ride, she hasn’t wanted to go in the water yet so she’s still wearing the doggie life vest.


----------



## Tpetty09

She rewarded herself with a stick afterwards.


----------



## Ivyacres

all the photos are fantastic!


----------



## BriGuy

This is Hazel getting back to town in Greenville Maine after a long trip on dirt logging roads while exploring the North Maine Woods. She drives very well for a dog.

(Don't worry, she was wearing her seatbelt)


----------



## Sarah J

This is Trudy getting ready to travel. She gets excited when she sees me packing a bag, even if it's just for a short day trip. Completely on her own, she decided to include her favorite benebone!


----------



## Ivyacres

It's awesome to see more entry photos!


----------



## Ivyacres

There's still time to share a pic of your traveling golden!


----------



## Ivyacres

Please share your pic of your golden traveling. No new pics were shared since 6/19, last day to enter is Sunday!


----------



## AGirlNamedScout

I've been trying to decide which pic to post. Scout LOVES to ride in the Jeep! We got the Kurgo harness to keep her safely secured while moseying around town.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There's still time to enter a picture of your traveling Golden (s) in the June Photo Contest-
last day to submit a picture is Sunday June 24th, don't miss out. 

LJack has picked a fun subject for this month's theme....Traveling Goldens
Post a picture of your golden going places.


As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

*Entries will be accepted until Sunday, June 24th. Please, one entry per membership.*


----------



## LynnC

Just a few days left. Let's see your traveling pup.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Two more days-today and tomorrow left to submit a picture of your Traveling Golden in the June Photo Contest.


----------



## Ivyacres

One day left to enter a picture of your traveling Golden (s) in the June Photo Contest-
last day to submit a picture is Sunday June 24th, don't miss out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Just a reminder everyone, tomorrow-Sunday, June 24th is the last day to submit a picture
of your Traveling Golden(s) in the June Photo Contest.


----------



## MannySamson

Sorry, but where do I post pictures? Thank you.


----------



## MannySamson

*Manny & Samson*

Samson & Manny, my two principal occupation in life for the last 8 years : )


----------



## MannySamson

When they were younger, father and son with me most of the time when I drive out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Today* is the last day to submit a picture of your Traveling Golden (s). 


LJack has picked a fun subject for this month's theme....Traveling Goldens
Post a picture of your golden going places.


As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

*Entries will be accepted until Sunday, June 24th. Please, one entry per membership.*


----------



## Ivyacres

MannySamson said:


> Sorry, but where do I post pictures? Thank you.



Photos can be shared in any thread, we love seeing all the wonderful pic out there. Your pics did show up in the Photo contest thread, to be included in the voting poll ( which will start this evening) you must have at least 25 posts. There is time to reach that number if you are 'chatty' and comment on a few posts today!


Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## turtle66

Lilly

in Oakville - back then for a nose work 2 trial


----------



## sophieanne

MannySamson said:


> When they were younger, father and son with me most of the time when I drive out.


 Your dogs are absolutely adorable. They look ready to make one of those Subaru commercials while sitting in the car


----------



## LynnC

Did you forget to post your traveling pups picture? Just hours left, don't miss out.


----------

